# Forum > FPS > Destiny 2 Hacks|Cheats > Destiny 2 General Discussions > [Xbox One] Looking for people to boost the Not Forgotten

## Tenkai56

Hi people, I'm sick of guys charging a lot of money for such a cheap exploit. Most of them use the win trading method and it's crazy how they charge over $150 just for a Luna in best case.
I know how it works, a person with 2 consoles or someone with a router that has geo-filtering is highly appreciated/needed.
Send me a pm for more details.

EDIT: Found someone who offers services for really cheap and fair prices. Ask for details with pm, you'll be surprised!

----------

